# Tire plow



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Tire snow plow
Been working very well
especially around island and curbing.
The one photo show where I scraped hard pack
snow with the tire..worked pretty well.
13 ft wide
3900lbs
30 inches high
The top/front of the tire has a heavy duty back drag 
The tire is 8.5 inches thick


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that tire new ? What size was it ?

Did you....or someone else.... cut that tire in half to set it up like that ? The tread looks almost new...


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tire*

Tire is used
Don't know the size but it is 68 ply. I will look tomorrow and find out size


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

mossballs;1546784 said:


> Tire is used
> Don't know the size but it is 68 ply. I will look tomorrow and find out size


Really cool idea. I'd love to see a video of it in use. How about posting a youboob link ?


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tire*

I will video next snow we get


----------

